# Oddities you don't think of:



## dlf (Aug 25, 2011)

Just a general thread of strange or unusual things we may experience every day but don't think of:

1. Temperature (Cold -> Hot) compared to how we get water from sinks (turn left for hot, but turn right for cold):

- What I mean is, on a thermometer (horizontal anyway) the temperature goes from left (cold) to right (hold) but when we turn faucets of sinks we turn to the left for hot water and to the right for cold. Or twist the left knob for hot and the right for cold. Strange, eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









What strange things can you all think of?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 25, 2011)

I can't think of any oddities I don't think of.


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 25, 2011)

A door is a swinging plank of wood/metal to cover up a hole we put there in the first place.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 25, 2011)

Crap, I think of these all the time but don't have any on hand when I need them...


----------



## someonewhodied (Aug 25, 2011)

Half of the world is stupider than the (Low) average intelligence of this world.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 25, 2011)

An open door is ajar, but an open jar is not adoor.


----------



## smash_brew (Aug 25, 2011)

why do you park in a driveway and drive on a parkway.?


----------



## Snailface (Aug 25, 2011)

Why some melodies are more pleasing than others. I wish there was a mathematical or scientific way to distinguish the good and bad ones.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 25, 2011)

Air plane food. What's up with that?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 25, 2011)

It's called "common sense" while it becomes harder and harder to find.


----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2011)

Why do we have "disgruntled", "unruly" or "disheveled" if there's no such thing as "gruntled," "ruly" or "heveled"?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 25, 2011)

Why are buildings called buildings if they're already built?


----------



## nathancnc (Aug 26, 2011)

If you're driving down the road at 60 miles an hour, and your canoe gets a flat tire, how many pancakes does it take to build a doghouse?


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 26, 2011)

How American's like to take the U out of words that should obviously have them such as Colour and Honour


----------



## Snailface (Aug 26, 2011)

Danny600kill said:
			
		

> How American's like to take the U out of words that should obviously have them such as Colour and Honour


It was because of American nationalism after the Revolutionary War. Here's a funny little read about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.colourlovers.com/blog/2007/09/0...spelling-battle

Don't get mad at me, I'm just the reporter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Snailface takes no sides.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 26, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also read somewhere that also had to do with the seperation of the two cultures causing the shift to happen naturally, along with the fact that the first widely adhered to dictionaries for the English language didn't appear until the 19th century.

I could be wrong about that; would anyone else know?


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Aug 26, 2011)

Some shows today are made in times like the 70's....That 70's Show


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 26, 2011)

Danny600kill said:
			
		

> How American's like to take the U out of words that should obviously have them such as Colour and Honour


It's not that we like to, it's that we'd be wrong if we left them in.

Say what you will, but spell-check was made by professionals. I think I'll listen to it rather than an angsty teen on the internet.



Ontopic: Those little bags of peanuts on planes that say "WARNING: May contain nuts".


----------



## nathancnc (Aug 26, 2011)

When you masterbate for like 15 mins, and still can't get a hard-on...... and yet your friend right beside you had already blown his load.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 26, 2011)

nathancnc said:
			
		

> When you masterbate for like 15 mins, and still can't get a hard-on...... and yet your friend right beside you had already blown his load.


...



wut


----------



## Narayan (Aug 26, 2011)

there's this mail i received from my uncle a few years ago.
i'm still looking for it. i know i saved it somewhere. but for the meantime, i think this is part of the mail.
http://selamatpagicikguintan.blogspot.com/...in-english.html


----------



## Nebz (Aug 26, 2011)

nathancnc said:
			
		

> When you masterbate for like 15 mins, and still can't get a hard-on...... and yet your friend right beside you had already blown his load.


Of all things.... What in the world?.... You seem to be doing everything so completely wrong


----------



## someonewhodied (Aug 26, 2011)

People hate on gays all the time, they cuss out homosexuality in general, yet they are the ones that fap to lesbian porn.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 26, 2011)

You...there are a bunch of things that are just wrong with this.

We eat chickens and are fine with it, but the idea of eating a horse or zebra disgusts us.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 26, 2011)

nathancnc said:
			
		

> When you masterbate for like 15 mins, and still can't get a hard-on...... and yet your friend right beside you had already blown his load.


What 



The



Fuck?











OT: Can't really think of any atm but i'm sure one will hit me sooner or later....


----------



## someonewhodied (Aug 26, 2011)

nathancnc said:
			
		

> When you masterbate for like 15 mins, and still can't get a hard-on...... and yet your friend right beside you had already blown his load.





WHAAA????? *Just read that*


----------



## dlf (Aug 26, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> What
> The
> Fuck?




_*W*_ednesday
_T_hursday
Friday


----------



## Javacat (Aug 26, 2011)

Why I've gotta get down on friday when there are 7 days of the week to do that...


----------



## justin05 (Aug 26, 2011)

How come camera lenses are circles and the when the photo is printed, it usually ends up in 
square or rectangle?

Why do circle pizza, come from square boxes?


----------



## Cyan (Aug 26, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> We eat chickens and are fine with it, but the idea of eating a horse or zebra disgusts us.


Hmm, not really.
It's just based on our culture.

Eating Horse's meat is totally normal (in Europe?) and not disgusting, like cow's meat.
Though, eating dogs is more disgusting while some people find it normal, same for eating grilled insects in south-asia etc.

Some people eat rabbit, frogs, snail, some aren't.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 26, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but we're one species, you think that kind of thing wouldn't be taboo based on area.  I think we has humans should just find it naturally appetizing.


----------



## Berthenk (Aug 26, 2011)

justin05 said:
			
		

> How come camera lenses are circles and the when the photo is printed, it usually ends up in
> square or rectangle?


Ahem, I'm not an expert at this, but it's not that hard to imagine why. The lenses inside a camera project the light onto a light sensitive film, which is, guess what? Yes, a rectangle!

Can't really think of some right now, I have these all the time though...


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 26, 2011)

We open windows to let air in, yet we put them there to block it.

Edit: now that I think about, this doesn't really make sense..


----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> True, but we're one species, you think that kind of thing wouldn't be taboo based on area.  I think we has humans should just find it naturally appetizing.


Well from a purely biological perspective, anything edible should be appetizing, but the psychological barrier plays a large role. It's all about what you were taught to consider food. You could ask how come cultures from around the world are so different, because it's closely related to the food taboo issue.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 26, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm really thinking from "If I were an alien species analyzing this animal species, this is what I find odd" perspective.


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 26, 2011)

Eating donkey is unheard of outside of China, but the fact that I found that it's lean and tastes like beef makes me want to try it.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 26, 2011)

BloodWolfJW said:
			
		

> Some shows today are made in times like the 70's....That 70's Show



That's not really odd, people have always made fiction that takes place in previous periods of times. It's called nostalgia.

Now, you could argue nostalgia itself is weird, but that's something else entirely.


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm really thinking from "If I were an alien species analyzing this animal species, this is what I find odd" perspective.
> The thing is, and I'm sure any sufficiently advanced aliens would agree, that society and its norms tends to forbid instant gratification in favour of long term investments, and getting the most out of available resources (you don't kill the goose that lays the golden eggs, and so forth). Therefore many societal norms are aimed towards maximizing the long term benefits, and on average it pays to follow them. So if a societal norm says "don't set your blanket on fire to keep you warm," most of the time it's a good idea to take the advice. Oh sure, there's a ton of fluff, but is it worth the risk to throw the baby out with the bath water?
> 
> Different parts of the world have had different resources available, in different amounts, and so the customs regarding them vary, sometimes quite wildly. In some parts, certain animals are best used for their strength and endurance, for transport and work and wool and milk and eggs, and in other parts they're best used as a main course. On average, what a local society does (or doesn't do) to an immediate resource (an animal) is usually the optimal use for that particular locale, because people that ate their horses from under themselves didn't get far (literally and figuratively), and people who starved themselves to keep their guinea pigs alive, well, starved, so the behaviour that's left is usually the smart one (in places with a natural abundance of guinea pigs to eat and wide open spaces to cross).
> ...


You can get donkey meat (assmeats, lol) all over Europe. It's not that common but it's not impossible to get and it's far from unheard of.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 28, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> An open door is ajar, but an open jar is not adoor.


Your new signature made that post so much better.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 28, 2011)

Why doesn't he just buy his own box of Trix?


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Why doesn't he just buy his own box of Trix?


He did, in one ad, but they still took it away from him.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 28, 2011)

Why don't they buy their own Lucky Charms, instead of stealing it from a schizophrenic hallucination?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 28, 2011)

Why is Veho arguing about what someone sees as odd, especially when that person has a valid point?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 2, 2011)

The fact that midnight is called midnight when in fact it's the start of the morning.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 2, 2011)

Why don't people understand how to raise their kids, even after watching Supernanny?


----------



## Fat D (Sep 2, 2011)

Danny600kill said:
			
		

> How American's like to take the U out of words that should obviously have them such as Colour and Honour
> Because it has been spelled without U longer than it has been spelled with. The extra u is pretty much a french invention, though they tend to pair it with an e instead of the classic o.
> 
> QUOTE(justin05 @ Aug 26 2011, 03:10 PM) How come camera lenses are circles and the when the photo is printed, it usually ends up in
> ...


Because you need less folds for a square box, whereas the manufacture of pizza lends itself to circular shape. Also, you need to be able to slide it out, which would be hard with a circular box.


----------



## cris92x (Sep 2, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> The fact that midnight is called midnight when in fact it's the start of the morning.


First of all, its not the start of the morning its the start of the next day and that starts at 12:01 not midnight. Midnight refers to time based on whether or not you can see the sun not on clock time. That is why it goes morning when dawn, sunrise, morning, midday/noon, afternoon, evening, sunset, dusk, twilight, night, midnight and it repeats, its based on light source.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 2, 2011)

Fat D said:
			
		

> Danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would it be "more natural" or word should "obviously have them" with a U? Does it make a different sound?

The French U is used to change the pronunciation of vowels.
In French "ou" is pronounced like english "oo", like in the word cool.
Couleur = cool hur

But in English, I don't pronounce colour as "co-loor" but more "coal-or".
The ending sound is "or" like "this or that?"
How do you pronounce colour ?
(and the word "pronounce" you see that "ou" is more "oo" than "o").


My english oral is bad, so maybe I'm wrong


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 2, 2011)

Fat D said:
			
		

> Danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And where did you hear that? According to Wikipedia and others places I've read -our was the most common way of ending words such as colour up until 15th century or so. The U was dropped in the US as t was 'simpler' (and also possibly marked a independence from Britain). American's have changed a lot of things from English.
In fact Michael McIntrye did a joke about it a while ago:


I could swear there was more but I can't find the full version


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 2, 2011)

Question for today : if japanese ppl eat with sticks, do they play drums with forks and knives?


----------



## bowser (Sep 2, 2011)

How tomorrow is always coming but never arrives.


----------



## Ace (Sep 2, 2011)

Women Deodorants = "Cucumber smell", "Odorless", etc.


Men's Deodorants = "Degree", "Usher", "Twist", "Sparks", etc.


----------



## Fat D (Sep 2, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> Fat D said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because the word color is older than the freaking English language. Americans just went back to the Latin roots, it seems. Maybe they thought that colour should sound like tour, or something along those lines, so they used the latin form of color, where the English pronunciation is more evident.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 2, 2011)

It still doesn't tell me if the english UK form is supposed to be pronounced coal-or or co-loor ?
if it's "-or", then there's no need of the U letter, and it's then not "obvious" to use one.
Maybe it's obvious to UK people because they write a lot of word like that, but at oral does it make a difference?

There are different english accent between UK and USA, so maybe there's really a difference. I'm just curious to learn it.


----------



## Daidude (Sep 2, 2011)

If a shop is open 24/7 365/6 days a year then why do the shops have locks on the doors?


----------



## Veho (Sep 2, 2011)

Daidude said:
			
		

> If a shop is open 24/7 365/6 days a year then why do the shops have locks on the doors?


Those are in case of a zombie invasion.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 2, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> It still doesn't tell me if the english UK form is supposed to be pronounced coal-or or co-loor ?
> if it's "-or", then there's no need of the U letter, and it's then not "obvious" to use one.
> Maybe it's obvious to UK people because they write a lot of word like that, but at oral does it make a difference?
> 
> There are different english accent between UK and USA, so maybe there's really a difference. I'm just curious to learn it.


Its more like "cull-er" and its pronouced the same as in the US. We just add the extra U for shits and giggles, or they took it out because its extraneous. One that always bothers me is "aluminum" no...its "aluminium" there's an "i"" next to the U and N. Don't understand what happened there tbh and on which side of the Atlantic the blame falls.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That raises the question- how do you say "aluminium"?
Another word I love- flavor and flavour. Here it's pronounced "flay-vur", but on the other side of the atlantic, how is it pronounced?


----------



## DJ91990 (Sep 2, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Daidude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you are talking about Supermarkets like WAL*MART, you need to realize, that WAL*MART DOES close. New Years Day, Thanksgiving Day, Easter (Sun)Day and a few others. That is why they have locks on their doors.

The other reason is in the event of an act of terrorism or violence inside the store, the store under lock-down in which no one can enter or leave, customers or associates.

[Stupid CPU Processor suddenly spiked at %100 and caused everything to crash. Thus causing the typos as I scrambled to figure out what was going on.]


----------



## Fat D (Sep 3, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It used to be called aluminum, but then people decided that elements with an -um in the end usually get an -ium, so it was named aluminium. That, of course, ignores stuff like molybdenum, tantalum, lanthanum and some of the elements with names that have an English translation, such as plumbum (lead), ferrum (iron), argentum (silver) or aurum (gold). It is consistent with a vast majority though. The same "argument" was used in the naming of copernicium (Element 112), where the more "elegant" copernicum was rejected to make space for an -ium.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 3, 2011)

in French it's "aluminium" too, with the I.


"(1819) Du latin ălūmĕn (« alun ») car il a été découvert dans l’alun. D’abord nommé alumium par son découvreur l’AnglaisSir Humphry Davy[*], il prit ensuite le nom d’aluminum sur le modèle du mot anglais alumina (« terre d’alun »), puis, pour entrer dans le groupe des métaux en « -ium » (suffixe désignant un métal) comme le sodium et le potassium, il prit le nom d’aluminium."

It translate roughtly to:

from latin "alun", because it was discovered in Alun.
First named alumium by his English discoverer Sir Humphry Davy, it has then be named "aluminum" on the english model of the word "Alumina" (Alun earth)
Then, to enter in the metalic group in "ium" (suffix to designate a metal) like the sodium and potassium, it took the name "Aluminium".


I guess American don't follow the "ium" suffix rule for metalic elements.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 4, 2011)

cris92x said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope.avi


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 4, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> cris92x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Middle of night. Mid-night. Yes its the start of the morning but its also the middle of the night.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 4, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't the middle of the night be the time between midnight and evening?  Morning isn't night, and the two never meet and never "exist" at the same time, thus midnight is the beginning of the morning or the end of the night, it can't be both.


----------



## Issac (Sep 4, 2011)

Hmm, this midnight discussion... I consider night being like, from 22:00 to 02:00 approx... and then it's early morning.. and then around 5:00 - 8:00 it's morning (the regular one). etc. But that's my view on it ^^

Something I find odd, is sadly a Swedish thing. Our word for Accessory is "Accessoar", however, it is pronounced "Assessoar" unlike Accessory, which is pronounced "axessory", that double c however, is pronounced like an x in all the other words in Swedish... Like "Accelerera (accelerate)", "Acceptera (accept)" etc.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 4, 2011)

The games that I buy and love always freeze on my Xbox 360. Every. Single. Last. One.

This may be a more personal gripe, but seriously. Fate or whatever has it out for me.


----------



## Issac (Sep 5, 2011)

another one I think of from time to time:
When doing fractions in math, above the fraction line is "numerator" and below is "denominator".
How come it's not nominator and denominator, or numerator and denumerator


----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2011)

Issac said:
			
		

> How come it's not nominator and denominator, or numerator and denumerator


Good one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Why is the plural of "mongoose" not "mongeese"?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 5, 2011)

Why do noses run and feet smell?


----------

